# ***BIG THANKS to all that supported the 2008 Mr Marv WEST COAST MOBILE AUDIO BBQ***



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to take so long posting guys but it took me a few days to recuperate! 

For pics and overview of the BBQ check the thread below
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40828

Mods, I wasn't sure if this qualified as "general" audio but I posted it here so more could see and thank those that made all this possible however please feel free to move it if need be!)

First I have to give a * BIG THANK YOU* to my wife, daughter, Goddaughter, nieces, mother-in-law, my wifes best friend, her sister and husband for all of the help as this certainly would not have happened without them! 

Next I want to give a *BIG THANK YOU* to ANT and www.diymobileaudio.com for allowing me to post all the raffles/announcements etc on the forum, donating the great door prizes (everybody received a set of door pads ) and donating some great raffle prizes (lots of spectrum, speaker tweaker kits and Damplifier Pro door packs)! 

I also want to give a *BIG THANK YOU* to the all of the following: 

All of you guys that helped support the BBQ by buying raffle tickets online and at the BBQ!  I still have the HERTZ MILLE RAFFLE tickets available and will start a special Dynaudio raffle as soon as this one ends. Although the BBQ is over these raffles are most important as they will allow me to surprise my wife with a special something for all of her hard work at the BBQ and to make up for all the time I have taken away from her/the family over the last 6 months planning this thing!

All of the GREAT manufacturers etc for donating or allowing me to purchase at reduced cost some FANTASTIC items for all of the raffles. Without their support this event would not have been possible and I think we should all show collective support of them for their unselfish deed of helping support the hobby while asking nothing in return.  In NO specific order here they are:

Todd M 

SECOND SKIN AUDIO

HERTZ/AUDISON

ZAPCO

HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES

MOBILE SQ/SEAS

DLS

IMAGE DYNAMICS

RAAMAUDIO

DYNAUDIO
JON WHITLEDGE SPRINTER VAN

SUNDOWN AUDIO

THE AUTOPHILE/GENESIS

All of you guys/gals that took the time and expense to come from as far away as Phoenix (Larry Frederick) , Boston (NeedSQ), New Jersey (skylar112) and South Carolina (MattR) to share your passion for this hobby! 

Last but certainly NOT least and in no specific order I want to give SPECIAL THANKS to the following for their willingness to help in many ways so that this event could be enjoyed by all! 

Boostedrex, fredridge and their wives for helping keep things organized, shopping and just generally for being supportive! 

kevink, hessdawg, 60ndown, Louis, atsaubrey, for shopping, organizing and helping bring stuff over to the park.

Larry Frederick of Hertz/Audison for traveling\ from Phoenix to share his technical expertise

MattR and Leon aka dingaling for your willingness to share tuning tips and general car audio knowledge

Junior from Sound Innovations in Hayward for sharing his fabrication expertise

Ben aka NeedSQ for photographing everything

All those that were willing to open up their rides and share listening experiences with others!

Hopefully I did not miss anyone and please know that it was not intentional as I do appreciate all of those that helped make this a successful event! 

*THANK YOU ALL* again and wait until you see what we have in store for next year!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You did forget someone Marv. YOU!! I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say thank you to you and your lovely family. You guys are great people and this BBQ is really something special to the DIY crowd. I can't wait to get even more involved with next year's BBQ and events. Just let me know when you need me and what I can do.

Also, I wanted to apologize for ending our phone call so abruptly last night. My trainer was giving me the stink eye as I was running a bit late getting to the gym. I hope that I didn't come off too rude. Take care buddy and I'm sure I'll talk to you again soon.

Zach


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Marv, big thanks to you and the family for organizing & providing the means to get the DIYERs and 12v industry together and enjoy what we love doing.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

x2 to what Marv said


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

I had a great time. I look forward to next year, if it happens.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Marv did you let everyone hear your new install? I didn't really hear about it in the other thread about the bbq. Well if you took any pics you should post em up.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

You're welcome guys!  I did my best and I think despite the hiccups everything went pretty well! 



Coheednme13 said:


> Marv did you let everyone hear your new install? I didn't really hear about it in the other thread about the bbq. Well if you took any pics you should post em up.


I ran out of time and energy before getting the car over to the BBQ however a few guys got a chance to listen to it at my house on Sunday so maybe one of them can give their impressions of it.  Also, NeedSQ documented the entire event however he is in the middle of moving (down to your state actually ) and will post pics ASAP. If anyone else has pics please be sure to post them in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40828


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

oops! :blush:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> You did forget someone Marv. YOU!! I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say thank you to you and your lovely family. You guys are great people and this BBQ is really something special to the DIY crowd. I can't wait to get even more involved with next year's BBQ and events. Just let me know when you need me and what I can do.
> 
> Also, I wanted to apologize for ending our phone call so abruptly last night. My trainer was giving me the stink eye as I was running a bit late getting to the gym. I hope that I didn't come off too rude. Take care buddy and I'm sure I'll talk to you again soon.
> 
> Zach


Thanks and no worries buddy! I'll give you a call soon as I am already working on some things for next year (can we maybe say "West Coast Spring Break Mobile Audio BBQ/ Competition" )


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Almost forgot to thank Rob for coming all the way from Virginia!


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

Marv, thanks for all your hard work every year to make this BBQ a success! Events like this keep me motivated and maybe just maybe I will start working on the car in the near future...

I look forward to next year if I can time my vacation schedule correctly with my wife visiting family 

I will give you a call if we end up in your area before heading back home.


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

Once again thank you very much Marv for inviting me and Jeremiah out to your event. I gave us both allot of ideas for the future.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

hey marv maybe by next year your and my car will be done 

PS thanks again


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I have a feeling by next year's BBQ Marv's car will have been changed 5 times by then. LOL


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

hessdawg said:


> hey marv maybe by next year your and my car will be done
> 
> PS thanks again





Coheednme13 said:


> I have a feeling by next year's BBQ Marv's car will have been changed 5 times by then. LOL


 Probably, we all need to pitch in some cash and hire a tow truck to bring Marv's El Camino to the park for next year's BBQ


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Marv, forget the inside of the El Camino, just build a big box for the bed...would be great for the bbq...set out a nice recliner and the staging should be great


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

*edit* NM


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Marv,

I really enjoyed getting together with so many fellow enthusiasts I was overwhelmed with your hospitality. I'm very new to Car Audio and am still experimenting; bringing together so many knowledgably individuals with working systems had me in audio bliss. I'm really looking forward to our next meet and talking with you again.


----------

